# Adana / Turkey



## maximtsigalko (Dec 28, 2006)

- deleted


----------



## maximtsigalko (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## hanys (Apr 7, 2006)

I Don't like it. So spread out. Empty spaces with just one Church that gives a fly to this boring rows of commieblocks. Corbusier's everywhere.


----------



## maximtsigalko (Dec 28, 2006)

Ironbridge 








Ironbridge








Seyhan River








Central Mosque








Cental Mosque








Pedestrian Bridge








Pedestrian Bridge








Pedestrian Bridge








Culture and Art Centre 








Ataturk Park








Panaromas of City Parks


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks.a trannquil scene is wonderful.love this plase :yes:


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

lovely city!  especially like the mosque


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Very nice. Love that foot bridge.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I used to live in Adana. Well actually 12 miles east of it... Adana was a nice city, I enjoyed the food, lol. Especially this one seafood restaurant in New Adana..

Anyways, the culture's amazing over there!!!! Turkey was such a great experience for me! Adana wasn't a city that had a lot of money, but I still enjoyed it alot!


Oh, and it is not the 'Central Mosque', it's called Sabanci Mosque.


Very random selection of pics, but thanks for sharing!


----------



## nando02 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful!!


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## maximtsigalko (Dec 28, 2006)

1-








2-








3-








4-


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

adanadizayn.com


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by park zirve (panoramio)


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice pics:cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Rookie83 (Oct 12, 2008)

i miss adana.....


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Better than i thongh, when i lived in Iskenderun i used to went to Adana sometimes to shopping, i forgot the name of the mall, i just remember that Adana was so big to me, in fact if i compare it with Iskenderun ehehehhe

Adana looks so beautiful in those pictures, keep showing more about Adana.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Adana looks very nice city  beautiful


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

çok guzel!


----------

